# RCD 330 Plus / 187B with 2013 Beetle parking assistance car graphic



## Kahophotography (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, im 2013 Beetle owner from hong kong.
i just upgraded to new RCD 330 Plus / 187B, but in parking assistance the screen shows another type of car graphic,
anyone know how can i change back to Beetle car graphic on parking assistance / parking radar screen ? 
is there any VCDS coding to change the car graphic ? thank you.

Here is the screen in my beetle now


----------



## JoeIsuzu (Dec 13, 2014)

Kahophotography said:


> Hi, im 2013 Beetle owner from hong kong.
> i just upgraded to new RCD 330 Plus / 187B, but in parking assistance the screen shows another type of car graphic,
> anyone know how can i change back to Beetle car graphic on parking assistance / parking radar screen ?
> is there any VCDS coding to change the car graphic ? thank you.
> ...


Radio module (56) byte 6 change to 02









Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------

